# moving with the horse



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

well im smart...i just posted pratically the exact same question as another person! lol sry bout that! i will still take advice tho!


----------



## dewaynehousehorsemanship (May 24, 2009)

just post at the trot, and it is harder in a western saddle but just keep doing it and you will get it. In western you have to move with the horse and not stay in such perfect form. You still need form but it doesnt need to be perfect.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah i was considering that...i also heard that if u sit the trot and sway your hips with the horse it helps a lot too


----------



## dewaynehousehorsemanship (May 24, 2009)

yeah some you can but I have a mustang that has the roughest darn trot there is and you have no choice but to post! just relax your back and hips and just flow with him and not be stiff. But posting will prolly work best


----------



## jacksmom (May 21, 2009)

i think its a matter of finding the rythem, and riding it right.
if you are doing western "eq" then form is very very very important, i think form even in just a western pleasure class is important.
i was told if you are doing a jogg then you should sit deep, and kinda move side to side with the horse. like you are posting but not really, i can't explain it. don't rock obviously but its a side to side over a up and down lol. so just make sure you find the motion and just sit with it, its not always easy the gelding i ride western is very springy. yes move your hips with the motion but stay straight in your upper boddy, maintain posture.

hope it was helpful at all lol, i too am a hunter rider whom has started some western.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

lol...ill have to try this!


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Hi, i'm also seen the light and are in the process of switching from an english style.

I also went through this problem with a new saddle style, so I spent a good session in an arena trotting in circles ect. I found that trotting in a two point position also helped. my bum is now stuck to my saddle!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

wow! ill definately do that! sounds easy and rewarding!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If your female, wear a good bra. Sometimes it feels like your bouncing more than you actually are but its just a bad/loose bra :wink:
I know sometimes, my butt is firm in the saddle, my hips are loose and I'm moving with the horse but I still feel like I'm bouncing.....Its the bra


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

thats a good point, ill have to try that too! wow i have a lot of things to try...but hey the more the merrier! lol!


----------

